
Show HN: Team communication without all the effort - dfeinberg5
https://www.checkinhq.com/
======
maldrantus
Any plans for plugins for slack/other communication platforms outside of just
email?

~~~
dfeinberg5
Thanks for checking it out!

I decided to focus on email since it's something everyone already uses and I
didn't want to introduce yet another platform people have to check.

I'd like to add additional ways that people can be notified when a check-in
has been sent out (for those that aren't great about email), but no plans for
anything to deeply integrated with Slack. Monitoring real-time chat can be
stressful and distracting, so I actually want to encourage people to move away
from that for these kinds of updates.

